# Winged Dragon Trike Model back in the 70's



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a question for some of the old timers.
I remember when I was a kid, back in the 70's.
I had this huge (well it was huge to me back then).
It was a motorcycle trike, with I believe, a 3 headed winged dragon on the bike. Not artwork, but the bike was a 3 headed winged dragon.

Anyone have any idea who made this or the name of the model?
For the life of me, I cannot remember.
I think it was in green plastic too?

Thanks, I would like to find one, for old times sake!


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

You know, I think I might have figured it out.

The Dragon Fire by Revell.
But, for some odd reason I remember 3 heads..
Hmmmm


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Spot- on Greasetattoo. It had a Corvair engine with the dragons claws covering each airscoop the tail was the seat back. It's one of my all time favourite bike kits.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It was a Revell bike. They had several. The one I want is Evil Iron, with a grim reaper hood on the back. You are talking about the Dragon Fire. Really hard to find nowdays.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Sounds like the DragonFire trike to me. I had this one as a kid too! Had the hardest time making the chrome parts stick together because I knew nothing of scraping chrome before glueing. I had a hard time getting those large flexible wheel halves to stay together too....or maybe it was getting the rims to stick to the rubber wheels. Remember all of that?! I don't recall a trike with 3 heads. Fill us in if you find one like that. I have also attached pics of the other 3 trikes from Revel that i had as a kid. It might job your memmory a bit?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a photo I got off the internet
- Mcdee


Revell 1/8th Scale Dragonfire Trike Chopper Motorcycle 
Current price: GBP 46.05

It's on Ebay right now in Great Britian around $100.00 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=170282120434&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:CA:1120


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's it Denis!! It's my second favourite trike next to the Monogram King Chopper.
I believe Revell AG repopped Dragonfire in the '90s as well as the Evil Iron, Triumphant Trike,Street L'eagle,Hemi Beach Trike, and possibly a few more.
If you want to see a cool bike kit, google Revell Red XXXXXXX Killer. 4 engines, and based on a real bike called Red Porsche Killer. I have the kit, but can't post pics at the moment!!

Chris.


----------



## Michael Smith (Apr 24, 2010)

you wouldn't happen to know where i could find both the dragon fire & evil iron do you? any hobbie stores carry them or can they order them?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think they've made those kits in ages.


----------



## Michael Smith (Apr 24, 2010)

Thnx. If anyone runs across one let me know.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd LOVE to find those kits again!!
I'm not a fan of real bikes but for some weird reason I have a few bike kits.
I think the themes are what attracts me to them. 
The Dragonfire and Evil Iron are at the very top of my bike wanted list!! It was the King Chopper but I tracked one down a few years ago. I'll die with it!

Chris.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I just saw 2 of these kits on e-bay last week ,one sold for 86 bucks , the other went for over 100


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Mrs. Deagle says....*

"Well, now you kids know what to ask Santa for on Christmas."  Revellogram rather. They seem to be pretty open to suggestion these days and i bet those molds are just sitting around collecting dust right now. I'd love to see the old Uncertain T, Steve Scott was the builder of the original car back in the 60's. NEAT KIT! 

Cliff


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I built one of those(badly) when i was a kid. brings back serious memories. Had no idea they were going for that much now on evil bay


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry for the tangent but does anyone remember these beauties????...










Chris.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Heres my Evil Iron and Dragonfire. The Dragonfire was missing the Corvair engine so I slapped a Harley in it. Loved these kits as a kid - I still have the Chain Gang chopper as well. --- Duff


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are kits I always wanted but never had - I'd love to see them re-issued!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I got one off ebay a few months back, I will be doing this up in the fall, going to re chrome it, I also have the evil iron also.The metalic green plastic is so brittle, Revell chrome was crap in the 70's, it flakes.This kit was reissued in the 90's from Revell of Germany, the chrome was very nice, I sold it last week for 95.00.I perfer original kits.


Randy


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Sorry for the tangent but does anyone remember these beauties????...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the "Chain Gang" kit years ago (though it went by a different name). I never had the "Werner Red XXXXXXX Killer" kit, but I do have the two-figure "Werner" and the "Satte Literschüssel" kits in my stash.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's actually the Red Porsche Killer. It was built on a bet.
It's a real drag bike and it's impressive!! 
Someone built a bike to compete with it in exhibition races. It was powered by 24 chainsaw engines!!! It used to melt wheelhubs on a regular basis....

Chris.


----------

